
Sam Wang Is This Year's Unsung Election Data Superhero - bilifuduo
https://www.wired.com/2016/11/2016s-election-data-hero-isnt-nate-silver-sam-wang/?mbid=social_fb
======
nanis
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12897169](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12897169)

